
Amazon QuickSight now generally available - giaour
https://quicksight.aws
======
Terretta
This calc engine seems like the cool part, anyone tried it?

 _Q: What is SPICE?_

 _Amazon QuickSight is built with "SPICE" – a Super-fast, Parallel, In-memory
Calculation Engine. Built from the ground up for the cloud, SPICE uses a
combination of columnar storage, in-memory technologies enabled through the
latest hardware innovations and machine code generation to run interactive
queries on large datasets and get rapid responses. SPICE supports rich
calculations to help you derive valuable insights from your analysis without
worrying about provisioning or managing infrastructure. Data in SPICE is
persisted until it is explicitly deleted by the user. SPICE also automatically
replicates data for high availability and enables QuickSight to scale to
hundreds of thousands of users who can all simultaneously perform fast
interactive analysis across a wide variety of AWS data sources._

~~~
traduz
Kind sounds like Google BigQuery.

------
jpalomaki
Pricing is here:
[https://quicksight.aws/pricing/](https://quicksight.aws/pricing/) Based on
the amount of data (GB) and number of users. $10-20/user/month, data around
$0.25/GB/month

